# Was expecting to go for Natural IUI but feel I am being nudged to Assisted



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am 39, single and about to embark on my attempt to become a mother. Of course, I realised at the beginning of this journey that my age would count against me but it came as a bit of a shock to receive my AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone) results today. Although my result came back as 'mid-range' if a bit low - Drs words, not mine - she has then gone on to encourage me toward assisted IUI. Am I being overly precious thinking that the clinic would prefer I went for the non 'natural' route to protect their statistics?

The Dr seemed to use loaded language like 'your biological clock is ticking faster than is usual for your age' etc. I'm no expert but I don't actually believe that to be true (based on the results!)

Am I being overly precious about this? Should I consider the more involved and more costly assisted route? I think I would like to try a cycle of 3 natural IUIs first but I wonder now if I should put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak, and go for it with the assisted, as seemingly advised.


----------



## TTC999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Soleoni

Don't let the Docs push you into something you're not comfortable with...  Having said that, the chances of becoming pregnant with a medicated IUI are higher, so if you want to pull out all the stops, then why not go for it?

I personally have just had my 1st IUI (on Sunday) and went for the whole medicated option, not that  was even given a choice!  I had 3 good sized follies from it - I see that as having 3x more chance than non-assisted.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Soleonie I'm just beginning my 1st medicated IUI and I'm 30 with a good AMH.
I wasn't offered natural IUI but I didn't want to try it anyway, I think the assisted IUI gives me a much better chance of getting a BFP even though the stats are not amazing with assisted it much higher than trying natural IUI.
At the end of the day its a personal choice and it depends on what you feel comfortable with.  We've been TTC for nearly two years and I just want it to happen as quick as possible as I'm finding the emotional side of things hard to cope with. Good luck with what you decide x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Soleonie I'm doing a natural one one and I'm 36. My clinic wasn't trying to talk me into anything, but my doctor said that's how they usually do it unless there is a particular problem with you. 

I think it should be your choice and you should do what you feel comfortable with. I feel the same way, if 3-4 attempts fail at least I can try the assisted one before moving onto IVF which I'm really dreading. 
I also felt I wanted to try the most natural way first and perhaps get used to the whole process.

Good luck with your choice!
x


----------



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

On reflection, I think I was being a little precious! I asked for my results to be sent to me and was then able to read them and digest them and search around online to see what they really meant - and what they really meant was that I have fairly low ovariam reserve so stimulated IUI would probably be the best option for me.

I have very much wanted to try natural first then move on to stimulated if that failed before wondering whether to progress to IVF but it seems my age and my ovaries have decided a different course for me, and that's okay.

Good luck with your own courses of treatment and man alive how emotional and mind boggling is this whole adventure?


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi I am in a similar position to you with the exception that my reserve is totally fine. I ovulate and get good folicles so there was no need to have any drugs however, I felt that we were being pushed into ivf which is nothing something we wanted to do until we try iui in the end they said ok do it ...but our doctors was then surprised when I said that I did not want to have any drugs...I asked him who should I have them and apart from the fact that you produce more eggs and therefore it can increase your chance there was no other reason so I decided on natural this time...unless they give me a reason as to why take drugs. 

You have got to watch and do lots of research..it is a very long and difficult journey. Good luck to you..


----------

